# New Shoes and Struts... Burgundy Begins..



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

My monkey brought me some new shoes (Nike SB Dunk Low 'Ron Burgundy's') and struts (MKV Bagyard Shorties) today.
+1 to Andrew at Open Road Tuning and Andreas at Bagyard. Extremely easy process and surprisingly quick turnaround. I wasn't expecting these for another 2-4 weeks. 
Trunk, wheels and bumpers/ valences will hopefully be finished next week and I hope to swap these front struts in this weekend.
Stay Classy











_Modified by Ducky 2.0T at 9:12 AM 8-6-2009_


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Some more shots of the struts.. The are almost too nice to put on..


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: New Shoes and Struts... Burgundy Begins.. (Ducky 2.0T)*

I heard about this... I hate u. lol Jp, What i was going for till i heard. Now i have something new up my sleeve, wont be till after Vag-Fair tho, we should do a shoot together sometime, cars are very similar haha


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: New Shoes and Struts... Burgundy Begins.. (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*

So those were your struts in andrew's thread. I think your struts may have met my struts.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Haha.. most likely.


----------



## squitiere (Sep 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait to see how all this turns out


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (squitiere)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lookin spiffy


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ZoomBy)*

can't wait


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*

struts notched for higher offset wheels?


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Those kicks are dope!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

how now brown cow?


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
Can't wait to see it completed...


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: New Shoes and Struts... Burgundy Begins.. (Ducky 2.0T)*

Can't wait to see. Looks awesome so far. Nice monkey!!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: New Shoes and Struts... Burgundy Begins.. (fasttt600)*

Those look pretty cool, they look like they are notched for extra wheel clearance


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: New Shoes and Struts... Burgundy Begins.. (FastAndFurious)*

hah, that monkey...


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Haha.. I had to buy it. I was looking for Jeffrey the Butler and I saw this pop up on Baltimore Craigslist. Dr. Hermie and I took a roadtrip after we sourced the burgundy fabric for my trunk.
Pic of said fabric..


----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

i hate you ducky


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

how much have you spent on suspension if you dont mind me asking?
Im not interested about the total price of the 13 or so different set ups , but how much did you actually spend out of pocket, like after all the selling to other people and such.


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

thats a nice chimp ya got there


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (1badhare)*

i wanna see what's in store for the wheels! Going to be epic man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*don't hate me* But you NEED to relace the burgs... over under > bar










_Modified by snow blind at 5:04 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_how much have you spent on suspension if you dont mind me asking?
Im not interested about the total price of the 13 or so different set ups , but how much did you actually spend out of pocket, like after all the selling to other people and such.

More then I want to think about....
Important part is that I ended up here and this will be the last suspension my car has before going back to stock (maybe).


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_struts notched for higher offset wheels?


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

sexy.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_Struts notched for higher offset?

Not intentionally, no. That's how they came.


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

how do these compare to the regular bagyards? just curious.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Supposedly 1.5" lower.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_
Not intentionally, no. That's how they came. 

cool, it makes total sense to me, they should do that for all of them


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

bawler status


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

Love the color choice man, can't wait to see this.
and say no to flat tongue sbs.


----------



## Gkap (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: New Shoes and Struts... Burgundy Begins.. (Ducky 2.0T)*

dope
sneaker freak right here


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

GET THAT ISHT ON,, kthx


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

This just in ...
Burgundy debut at Broke.Down.
That is all.


----------



## moder14 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

hellz yeah.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yes. brokedown. im pumped.


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Supposedly 1.5" lower. 

just great, i should of waited just a bit longer and I too could have these....o wells, im still happy. Cant wait till you get them on!


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

how does the car feel with no front sway?


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_how does the car feel with no front sway?

Car seems to have better turn in... and otherwise no noticeable difference but maybe a little bit of bump steer.
I drive fast but mostly highways and hold long sweeping turns just the same. 
It should handle even better with the bilsteins on the car.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Supposedly 1.5" lower. 

just to clarify, the shorties are 1.5" _shorter_ than the regular bagyards. now whether or not that will translate into a car being 1.5" _lower_ remains to be seen i believe. but, should you not have anything standing in your way, 1.5" _shorter_ should translate into 1.5" _lower_ if you need/want it. however this can be dependent on several factors, including wheel/tire specs and clearances.


_Modified by adROCK319 at 1:28 AM 8-9-2009_


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (FckShoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FckShoes* »_Love the color choice man, can't wait to see this.
and say no to flat tongue sbs.

+ 1, they can be filled, just takes time








so are these going to be readily available? im now in the market and wanna know if these will be availble, notched and all


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the color choice


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Thanks...
I guess I'll post one last shot for now.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Thanks...
I guess I'll post one last shot for now.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

so. ****in. sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MidwestDubMafia)*

It's refreshing to see a tasteful fabric/color choice every now and then that doesn't look like a designer purse or a pair of boxers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*FV-QR*

You tease.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_This just in ...
Burgundy debut at Broke.Down.
That is all.









not a fan of the kicks, but I can get behind everything else


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

I approve this


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

wow...


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_
Car seems to have better turn in... and otherwise no noticeable difference but maybe a little bit of bump steer.
I drive fast but mostly highways and hold long sweeping turns just the same. 
It should handle even better with the bilsteins on the car. 

sounds about how i drive, just what i wanted to hear
trunk looks sick too btw


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

clean!!


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: New Shoes and Struts... Burgundy Begins.. (Ducky 2.0T)*

New wheels look like BBS Impul am i correct? because i have the same barrel/lips sitting in my backyard for over 2 years now... lolz


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

damnnnnnnnn matt, **** is looking crazy clean. Love that ****.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: New Shoes and Struts... Burgundy Begins.. (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_New wheels look like BBS Impul am i correct? because i have the same barrel/lips sitting in my backyard for over 2 years now... lolz 

Nope.. but they are BBS.. just usually found on a Merc.
Thanks for all the rest. I will have proper pics once she is all together. At the latest, it should be together by broke.down. I am just waiting on a few more things from Europe.


_Modified by Ducky 2.0T at 10:58 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: New Shoes and Struts... Burgundy Begins.. (Ducky 2.0T)*

RSII?????


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*









That's what they looked like from RB, but the I spent a few hours cleaning up the barrels.
Sorry for the huge picture. Here is one that I cleaned up vs. how the 4 looked when I got them.








Also, the painter is insane and ended up spending 15+ hours cleaning/ prepping the faces.
He wanted to make sure that when he laid the paint that you wouldn't see any of the imperfections. 
I bought have all fresh bolts, lugs, lug covers, center caps etc... Tires will be 215/35 Falken 452's.


_Modified by Ducky 2.0T at 11:41 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

what did you use to clean ages of brakedust? my RSs look same


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Water, Simple Green, steel wool, razorblade (for the leftover weight stickies) and some elbow grease.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Water, Simple Green, steel wool, razorblade (for the leftover weight stickies) and some elbow grease. 
 man, i gave up on that... a light media blasting is much easier


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Haha.. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

<------- Can't wait for finish product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## philthyphil (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

Ducky, love the trunk set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Yep me too... Hopefully the wheels will be on today, if not early next week.
The bumpers are back on (not pictured) and the car goes plenty low (see picture).
Enough of this mason-tech talk. If you want to go low, I can see only one way.
Subframe firmly plants on the ground with 205/55/16's!








They are almost going to be too low on my 215/35/18's as it hits the ground with a few psi left.


----------



## boaz (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

omg so nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any clearance issues with the wheels? or is that notch on the strut taking care of that


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

No.. the notch doesn't even matter as I am running stock sized wheels, so if it doesn't rub on OEM struts, it shouldn't rub here.
As far as bag clearance, the new bag strut setups are perfect for wheel clearance. The big sits MUCH higher then it would had I still have been using the FK's/ aerosports. Here is a comparison of the Bagyard "Shorties" vs. the FK's where I had to spin the bag to insure clearance with the tire. 








And here is how the car sat when I had to spin the bag up..


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

u better not park next to me at broke down. cant wait to see it


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

How much stroke do you have with these shorties now that they've been shortened even more than the others? 
Looks amazing even on steelies. Can't wait to see it all put together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_How much stroke do you have with these shorties now that they've been shortened even more than the others? 


Not sure what you mean by stroke? You mean range? It gets up to stock height still and of course hit's the floor.
The car hits the ground before the bags are done... so I doubt it ever bottoms out. 
My rear bilsteins on the other hand.. they are a little longer then my FK rear shocks were, so the rear doesn't drop as much and I can bottom them out with about 20 psi in the bag.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

looks great man, somethin about that feeling of touching the ground with psi to go huh!!!
and you need to man up on the barrels, easier to clean this way!!


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Haha.. oh ****!! 
Too late, the wheels are already together. [email protected] is hopefully mounting the tires today..


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

Hurry up fool.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

WHEEL PICS MOST BE POSTED TONIGHT


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Nothing else will be posted until after broke.down.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Nothing else will be posted until after broke.down.
BOO THIS MAN!!!!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*

Those wheels are gonna look sick. You make me want to put my steelies back on.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

ducky sucks o well its only a week away


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

ok buddy u dont suck that much just a little


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Haha.. you might get to see a preview then..
Hopefully i can get the wheels on soon.


----------



## 98vrsick (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

Don't lie to yourself. those wheels are in Georgia right now making their way on some glorious Hyundai.


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

damn, you're definitely on the ground.
how do you like your bagyards?


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I like them.. The bag location is perfect for tire fitment. With the FK's I had to worry about rubbing the tire and ended up spinning them up to run my steelies.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

cant wait to see this


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

MOAR please!


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

why isnt this done yet?


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

It kind of is... 
Classes also start up again, so my limited spare time is even more scarce. 
That and I am stalling for broke.down.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You keep stalling & I will go Stalin!!!!!


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I'll take pictures of the sweet loaner car that I drove today.. will that suffice?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_I'll take pictures of the sweet loaner car that I drove today.. will that suffice?

wut happened


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

My car was at the dealership getting some stuff replaced (both L&R tie rods). They also balanced my tires, put them on and then aligned the car with just a little bit of camber in the back so it isn't as close when I air it out. I might be able to squeeze in a few extra mm spacers.


----------



## Gkap (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

should be epic


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Gkap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gkap* »_should be epic

x2


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

all i can say is dope and u better make it to broke down


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lookin shnazzzzzy


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I plan on cleaning her up this weekend and doing a proper photo shoot as I wont be able to make it to broke.down this weekend.
Such is life.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Car is coming out real nice! Take your time and keep up the good work


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

o snap


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

car is money, will be worth the wait, thanks for the sneak peak http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

Ducky, you need my snowboarding jacket for your trunk. The color is Ron Burgandy


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Haha that is sweet..


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Haha that is sweet.. 

you need that!!! if you dont, then you need to show up at every show wearing the actual Ron Burgandy suit... AND 'stache!


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Haha... someone leaked some pics so I figured I could show one for now.. still have a few things to put on and I need to actually clean the car...


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

do like


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

damnnnn...... I like that color combo son


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

Looks awesome ducky


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

Looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Burgundy taillights would be out of control


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Burgundy taillights would be out of control

this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif any plans for the interior/cabin as well dude?


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Another one for those wondering how high the bagyard shorties go..
This is like 85 psi all around..


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Burgundy taillights would be out of control

I agree.
I did some for a corrado not to long ago.









car looks wicked!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

car looks insane ducky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
color combo is redic


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Last one for now..









Hope to get my new tail lights on this weekend and clean her up a bit.. If the weather holds out I will get some brighter pics. The metallic paint really flips in the sun.


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

supa fresh


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

i need air please give me yours


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

damn that looks so ill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

i really like how u did the front grill and the lower part of the votex lip to match the wheels...
Did you do the lower rear to match the rest?


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

you have no taste sir







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bLeW-DuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bLeW-DuB* »_Did you do the lower rear to match the rest?

Yessir...


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_
Yessir... 

pic pleasssssssssssse??


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

looks perfect, would have never thought of that color combo, worked really well


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (blue bags)*

MOAR pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bLeW-DuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bLeW-DuB* »_
pic pleasssssssssssse??


----------



## GTi_tony (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moba6)*

Looks insane!!
You have great taste. Can't wait to see what you have in store for the tails!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: New Shoes and Struts... Burgundy Begins.. (Ducky 2.0T)*

Looks great! The touches of color looks good. Very clean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: New Shoes and Struts... Burgundy Begins.. (Simans82)*

**** is out of control man


----------

